# Termostato proporcional para incubadora



## alyso (Dic 2, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en ésto y necesito vuestra ayuda, mirar llevo haciendo incubadoras varios años con un termostato on off que tiene una histéresis muy baja pero quisiera mejorarlas y necesitaría uno proporcional con pantalla donde ver la temperatura y necesitaría que la histéresis fuese también muy baja, de 0.01 o inferior si se puede, para ello la sonda creo que seria mejor una pt100 pues eso si me podéis echar una mano os estaría muy agradecido, un saludo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

Si querés una pantalla necesitas un pic con algun sensor de temperatura


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Como la temperatura no es alta puedes emplear un *LM35* o *LM75* que son mucho más económicos y muy precisos.
Respecto al control en si, ¿ Conoces algo de programación de PIC´s ?


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 2, 2009)

Esto me parece que lo encontré en el foro. Dice que solo falta mejorar la histéresis para cuando llega a la temperatura programada. Seguro que no faltará ayuda para mejorar ese detalle.

Pd/ Me tocó batallar para subir esta imagen. Solo lo pude hacer girándola para que no excediera las medidas


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

Aly50: tus incubadoras son para pollitos o para bebes ?. Salu2.


----------



## alyso (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias por vuestro interes, mis incubadoras son para aves rapaces, halcones, etc y por lo delicado que son éstos huevos necesito que sean muy precisas y por eso lo de la histéresis baja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2009)

alyso dijo:


> hola amigos soy nuevo en esto y necesito vuestra ayuda mirar llevo haciendo incubadoras varios años con un termostato on off que tiene una histeresis muy baja pero quisiera mejorarlas *y necesitaría uno proporcional* con pantalla donde ver la temperatura *y necesitaría que la histeresis fuese también muy baja de 0.01 o inferior* si se puede para ello la sonda creo que seria mejor una pt100 pues eso si me podéis echar una mano os estaría muy agradecido un saludo



No se entiende que es lo que buscás...

Decís que querés un control proporcional de temperatura y que necesitás que la histéresis sea inferior a 0.01º...pero resulta que *los controladores proporcionales no tienen histéresis*!!!...y no la tienen, precisamente, por que son proporcionales. Que un controlador sea proporcional significa que la acción de control es el error de temperatura (el valor del set-point menos la temperatura medida en la realidad) multiplicado por una constante, así que ahí no existe la histéresis y el controlador no opera en modo on-off, sino que siempre entrega una acción de control para incrementar o atenuar la temperatura dependiendo del valor real medido y del que fijes como referencia.

De todas formas, controlar temperatura con un error de estado estacionario (asumiendo que a eso te refieras por histéresis) de 0.01ºC es algo muy complicado no solo por los sensores necesarios, sino también por los actuadores....y en mi ignoracia, dudo mucho que sea necesario ese valor de error tan reducido para un incubar un huevo. Ni los análisis de laboratorio bioquímico requieren ese nivel de error...así que imagínate...


----------



## bebeto (Dic 3, 2009)

Si no tenes conocimiento en programacion.
La visualizacion de la temperatura la podes lograr con el ICL7107/7106 ( el primero para dislpay de 7 segmentos y el segundo para lcd) en el datasheet esta el circuito para termometro. luego para el control de la temperatura... no te se decir.. simplemente espero que te sea de ayuda lo que te comente.  

Te dejo el linck con la construccion de un termometro con el  ICL7106  :
http://witsuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=35


----------



## alyso (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola amigos, con lo de la precisión me refería a que estos huevos se tiene que incubar a una temperatura de 37,7 grados y si la temperatura llega a los 38 los embriones mueren, y la verdad que se muera un huevo de gallina pues a lo mejor no pasa nada pero si se muere uno de halcón el valor es diferente y puede llegar hasta los 1500 € o algo mas dependiendo de la especie, y solo ponen unos cuatro huevos, bueno era por ésto lo de la precisión de la incubadora, muchas gracias


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Entonces tienes que conseguir una tolerancia de aproximadamente 0.1 mas o menos, no de 0.01.

Al buscar "termostato proporcional" en Google (sin las comillas) sale primero este tema! Y después otro mas de F.E. Que usa Andrés para el SEO?!

Primero que nada, postea exactamente que tienes, quizás puedas reutilizar algo.


----------



## loren (Dic 8, 2009)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Esto me parece que lo encontré en el foro. Dice que solo falta mejorar la histéresis para cuando llega a la temperatura programada. Seguro que no faltará ayuda para mejorar ese detalle.
> 
> Pd/ Me tocó batallar para subir esta imagen. Solo lo pude hacer girándola para que no excediera las medidas


 

Hola, en el esquema veo que hay un error, ya que la amplificación que hace el primer operacional es excesiva. El lm35 proporciona 10 mv por cada grado centígrado. Entonces si queremos manejar una temperatura de 37.5 grados centígrados, el lm35 nos dará 375 mV ó 0.375 voltios. Entonces si lo amplificamos 101 veces, el primer operacional ICA nos proporcionaría 37.875 voltios, lo cual sería imposible, ya que la alimentación del operacional será menor. 
La R2 debería ser de un valor de 10K y nos daría una salida de 4.125 voltios. Yo lo que hago es sustituir la resistencia R2 por un resistencia variable de 10k y la hago coincidir su valor en 9k5 para que de ese modo me dé una amplificación de 10 y así de ese modo el valor de tensión de salida del primer operacional coincide con una décima parte de la temperatura. De ese modo si queremos visualizarlo o ajustar con polímetro nos será más fácil saber la temperatura a la cual va a quedar aproximadamente sin hacer cálculos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rcg (Dic 8, 2009)

No respondes si sabes algo de programación sobre PIC.

Ya que con un PIC y el LM35 podrías hacer pruebas.



Salu2
RCG


----------



## alyso (Dic 9, 2009)

No se nada de eso, mis nociones de electrónica son muy básicas

Os pongo el que hacía yo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

Aly50: Para un trabajo tan delicado yo creo que esta plenamente justificado usar un controlador de temperatura del tipo PID y hasta usar dos, en un montaje redundante, de modo que si alguno falla, el otro interviene inmediatamente. El controlador On/Off es muy burdo para ese trabajo. Feliz Navidad.


----------



## alyso (Dic 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias, los miraré a ver si me entero de algo, un saludo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 10, 2009)

Puedes mirar el programa de fabricacion de controladores de temperatura de estas empresas: Barber Collman, Omron, Red Lion y Siemens... etc. etc. Saludos.


----------



## carmant (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola os presento la que acabo de armar y de momento está funcionando muy bien a ver que sale, lleva incubando 5 dias, el el display controla la temperatura, humedad y el pulso para el volteo., precisión de 01ºC., no hay que abrirla para nada, se rellena sola el agua para la humedad.


----------



## elneroo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola Carmant, tu crees que puedas mostrar tu diseño ? Gracias.............


----------



## carmant (Jul 14, 2011)

De aquí el diseño, lo mas importante
http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/


----------



## elneroo (Jul 15, 2011)

Disculpa, ¿ que idioma es...... sabes está interesante ésta página........ cual de los diseños usaste ? jejejej Gracias...........


----------



## carmant (Jul 15, 2011)

Utiliza el traductor de google, es checo y se cambia a castellano bastante bien.
Yo he utilizado el termostato higrometro, si he diseñado el pcb no usé el que hay, he traducido la información del display al castellano si sabes algo de programación no tendrás ningun problema, Yo no tengo muchos conocimientos y lo he hecho, Mi incubadora está funcionando perfectamente.
saludos


----------



## elneroo (Jul 15, 2011)

Disculpa la molestia pero cargué el programa asm  en el MPLAB y parece que no lo reconoce, ¿ que software utilizasaste para compilar el programa o lo grabaste simplemente con el archivo HEX  al pic ?........ Gracias


----------



## carmant (Jul 16, 2011)

En la pagina solo está el hex, por supuesto en checo y el asm abrelo y fijate que está solo el encabezado, tendrás que utilizar y componer Tú utilizando lo que hay en el apartado de matematica, almenos eso es lo que entiendo que explica.
El hex  funciona perfectamente y tampoco es problema que esté en checo, se entiende perfectamente, Si lo quieres para una incubadora de aves es perfecto, solo tienes que programar la funcion de calendario que no tenga en los Campos de los 7 dias y 7 horas el * , Yo he intentado simularlo con proteus y no he conseguido que funcione, Sí cuando lo he armado y funcionando está.
He utilizado para compilar MPLAB y sin problemas, Siento no poder colgar el asm completo pues el autor me lo envió con el compromiso de que sería para mi uso personal.
Supongo que  tienes conocimientos de programación y seguro que lo pones en marcha, a mi me ha costado meses pero sin tener ni idea eso sí, he aprendido mucho.


----------



## elneroo (Jul 16, 2011)

Entonces quieres decir que si grabo el pic con el arcivo HEX que muestan, funciona ok ?
Saludos, Gracias........


----------



## carmant (Jul 16, 2011)

Ásí es, correcto.



elneroo dijo:


> entonces quieres decir que si grabo el pic con el arcivo HEX que muestan, funciona ok.
> saludos, gracias........


----------



## carmant (Dic 22, 2011)

Bueno amigos por aquí os muestro mi Control para incubadora acabado.
Cumple todas las funciones que se necesitan, regulación de temperatura, Humedad y contador de tiempo para volteo, todo programable a voluntad.
Precisión en temperatura de 0,1 ºC, en humedad 1%, tiempo volteo 255 minutos con tiempo de activación desde 1 a 30 segundos, entrada para final de carrera si fuese necesario.
Me gustaría saber vuestras opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## carmant (Dic 26, 2011)

Ya está Acabado despues de mas d 2 años de pruebas, Os lo presento.




carmant dijo:


> Bueno amigos por aquí os muestro mi Control para incubadora acabado.
> Cumple todas las funciones que se necesitan, regulación de temperatura, Humedad y contador de tiempo para volteo, todo programable a voluntad.
> Precisión en temperatura de 0,1 ºC, en humedad 1%, tiempo volteo 255 minutos con tiempo de activación desde 1 a 30 segundos, entrada para final de carrera si fuese necesario.
> Me gustaría saber vuestras opiniones.
> Saludos.


----------



## carmant (Dic 27, 2011)

Las salidas son ON/OFF con contactos de relé libres de tension, lo que se puede usar a distintos voltajes.


----------



## elneroo (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola

Disculpa, es tu creación o es de lo anterior, sería bueno que pusieras el esquema electrónico y programación.

Gracias y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## carmant (Dic 27, 2011)

Este ultimo es nuevo y especifico para incubadoras de aves y escrito en C, el anterior esta assembler y en checo como ya viste, funciona muy bien pero tiene demasiadas funciones que no se usan  para aves, El mio está escrito en C y es para poner en el mercado.
Este es el esquema.

Siento no poder colgar aqui los codigos.




elneroo dijo:


> hola
> 
> disculpa es tu creacion o es de lo anterior seria bueno que pusieras el esquema electronico y programacion.
> 
> gracias y dsiculpa la molestia


----------



## markitosb (Ene 6, 2012)

por fabor revisalo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2012)

markitosb dijo:


> por fa*V*or revisalo



¿ Y el código fuente ?


----------



## carmant (Ene 6, 2012)

Éste problema también lo he tenido yo, nunca lo pude simular, lo armé y está funcionando bien en una de mis incubadoras.


----------



## markitosb (Ene 7, 2012)

Entonces la simulacion no funciona pero el circuito cuando lo armas si funciona?  Pero asi como lo armé funciona, gracias por su ayuda ya estuve volviendome loco

Amigo gracias por la info funciona ok  pero el unico problema es que está en checo
, se entiende pero no tanto como lo puedo traducir al español , no se nada de programacion , una manito  

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## carmant (Ene 26, 2012)

Prueba a ver si te funciona, he intentado traducirlo pero no lo he probado.
Tampoco soy un experto en esto, ya me dirás.
suerte.





			
				markitosb dijo:
			
		

> amigo grasias por la info funciona ok  pero el unico problema esque que esta en checo
> se entiende pero no tanto como lo puedo traducir al español no se nada de programacion una manito  grasias por su respuesta


----------



## markitosb (Ene 27, 2012)

El idioma  está igual,  lo que vale es la intención de  ayudar, pocas personas hay como  Ud. que  apoyan a los  demás.


----------



## carmant (Ene 27, 2012)

Perdoname, al elegir el archivo me equivoqué, prueba este que he comprobado que es el bueno, no lo he probado en pcb pero creo que te va a funcionar en español, revisalo por si me he dejado algo en checo, dimelo y te lo intento arreglar.


----------



## markitosb (Ene 27, 2012)

Ok,  funciona de mil ya  se  entiende  mejor,  lo probé y funciona de mil 

Gracias por  el apoyo.


----------



## carmant (Ene 27, 2012)

Me alegro de que te funcione y si tienes alguna duda o necesidad más por aqui estoy que si te puedo ayudar, lo haré.


----------



## markitosb (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola  amigo,  yo de nuevo, una consulta, ya lo arme y todo  funciona pero hay un detalle que cada segundo demora  como 10 segundos para  que cambie la hora, mejor  dicho demora para todo, no me funciona en tiempo real, estoy utilizando un quarzo de 4.5000 No se si eso será el problema o el problema será que no le puse el capacitor variable,  a ver si me puedes  dar un  comentario. Gracias  de anticipado por su respuesta


----------



## carmant (Feb 9, 2012)

*Claro amigo,Tienes que usar el cuarzo de 19660800Hz o muy cercano, cuanto menor sea mas demora y el capacitor variable es para ajustar fino el oscilador y seguramente no te daría margen suficiente para corregir tanta desviación.*

*No tienes uno de 19?? o cercano?*

*No es demasiado preocupante si tienes un error de un par de segundos a la hora.*

*La traducción te funciona bien?? si tiene algun error en el texto dimelo para corregirlo, Yo no lo he probado.*

*He añadido algunas cosillas interesantes en mi pagina que poquito a poquito aprendo a confeccionar.*

************************************************** **********

*Como no respeto las normas me editaron el mensaje 

*Normas de Participación 

*2.1* No se permite la publicación de productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, compra/venta, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

************************************************** **********

*Aqui estoy para lo que Necesites o Necesiteis.*







*Více zde: http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/*
*Vytvořte si vlastní stránky zdarma: http://www.webnode.cz*




markitosb dijo:


> hola amigo yo de nuevo una consulta ya lo arme y todo funciona pero hay un detalle que cada segundo demora como 10 sengundos para que canbie la hora mejor dicho demora para todo no me funciona en tiempo real estoy utilisando un quarzo de 4.5000 no se si eso sera el problema o el problema sera que no le puse el capacitor variable aver si me puedes dar un comentario grasias de anticipado por su respuesta


----------



## markitosb (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola amigo que tal , tengo un problemita hace bastante tiempo , es con el display lcd , tengo un display que es 20x2 y ahí funciona bien casi todos los proyectos que hice pero para el termostato solo pide 16x2 asi que compre primero uno y no funciona, solo sale una fila con cuadritos , le regule con el contraste igual no muestra en la pantalla , el modelo es C1602L-B , bueno el caso es que compre otro , el modelo es 1602g e igual no funciona , a ver si me puedes ayudar o en todo caso que modelo de display usas ? 


 Gracias por la ayuda , eso era el error porque probe con el quarz de 25.000 y el tiempo es mas rapido ahora buscare el que pide  ; y tu pagina está buena , ah se ve que ya agarraste la onda que bien por ti 


Gracias por su respuesta 

Hasta luego


----------



## carmant (Feb 19, 2012)

Dijiste que ya iva bien la traducción, es que te funciona bien con el display de 20x2???
Yo en este momento no tengo medio de probar porque podria ser, pero en cuanto pueda 
armaré uno a ver que podría ser, creo recordar que tuve algun problemilla a la hora de cargar el pic, usé el wimpic800






markitosb dijo:


> hola  amigo  que tal tengo un problemita hase bastante tiempo es con el display lcd  tengo un display  que es 20x2  y ahy funciona bien casi todos los proyectos que  hise  pero para el termostato solo pide 16x2 asi que  compre primero uno
> y  no funciona solo sale una fila con cuadritos  le regule con el contraste igual no muestra en la pantalla el modelo es  C1602L-B bueno el caso es que compre otro
> el modelo es 1602g  igual no funciona  aver  si me puedes ayudar o en todo caso
> que modelo de display usas  ud . grasias por su respuesta


----------



## markitosb (Feb 19, 2012)

amigo con el display de 2x20  funciona ala perfeccion  pero es mucho para la placa  que  hise  y por eso  compre el  display de 2x16  y en el cual no  funciona  y compre 3 display yn en ninguno de los display me  funciona  creo  el proble es del controlador  del display  y ud  que modelo de display usastes   el mio es C1602l-B Y EL OTRO ES C1602L-G EN NINGUNO DE ELLOS  funciona  disculpa la molestia  por las tantas consultas  que le hago  esque  soy  novato  en esto dela electronica grasias por su respuesta


----------



## carmant (Feb 19, 2012)

Veamos, con wimpic800 carga el hex y comprueba que la configuración sea esta de la imagen, así a mi me funciona y cuando estaba de puebas lo hice con varios display y sin problemas.
Cuentame.....


----------



## markitosb (Feb 20, 2012)

si  ya lo hise funciona r  creo  era la grabacionyo usos  el pickit2 por usb   habia la opcion para grabar a velocidad normal 
 por eso creo  que no funcionaba los display  veo  que  usas el winpic800  eso es para grabar por  puerto serial  por eso es  que no has tenido  problemas  al grabarlo grasias   amigaso  sin tu ayuda lo  hubiese logrado


----------



## carmant (Feb 20, 2012)

Por nada hombre, para eso estamos.
Para que vas a usar ese termostato, Si es para incubadora es estupendo.
No se si viste mi prueba, Mira en la pagina 1 de este hilo.
Por eso me decidí a diseñar el mio propio y ha quedado así


----------



## markitosb (Feb 26, 2012)

Si que se ve genial el tuyo  el mio esta hecho un asco y como hiciste para tener ese acabado en el circuito impreso ?  Tambien lo hiciste esta de mil eso , es con la programacion en C que hiciste no se ve genial mejor no te muestro el mio porque te vas ha reir  ahi veo que usas relay yo le puse optoacopladores en las salidas que trabaja con 2.5v y no tienes problemas con los contactos de los relay . A veces se desgastan , nada mas es un comentario , ah y no lo tomes a mal  pero te quedo estupendo.


Asi muestra la pantalla , creo que está bien la traduccion , solo donde muestra la temperatura , por decir 20.8.c . sale un /  

Se ve bonito pero el tuyo esta buenazo 

grasias por el apoyo sino no hubiese logrado haserlo andar


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola

Alguien me puede pasar el diseño del rvtg para imprimir y el listado de conponentes? es que estoy haciendo una incubadora nueva la cual me gustaría que fuera totalmente automatica, ademas voy a incubar huevos de perdiz y necesito precision, tambien si alguien que lo tenga hecho me pasa el diseño y listado de componentes para la placa de reles le estaría muy agradecido. Se que empiezo pidiendo mucho pero la economía no es muy buena y los huevos de perdiz se me pasan así que si hay alguien que me quiera echar una mano.....

Gracias.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 20, 2012)

ahi esta toda la  informacion  solo usa el traductor  no es una  cosa  que lo puedas haser de un dia  para otro todo  requiere  su  tiempo y pasiencia paso a paso  asi es como lo logre  y  grasias  al señor  carmant 
que  me  ayudo


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 20, 2012)

Gracias por contestar, se que eso es lo normal en una situación normal, pero este no es el caso, repito que se que es pedir mucho ya que pido que me den el trabajo hecho que a ti y a otros os ha costado horas y esfuerzo, pero como te digo es una situación excepcional, y no tengo el tiempo que necesitaria para hacer todo el trabajo que tu ya tienes hecho, por eso os lo pido por favor, si quieres compartirlo conmigo para que no se me hechen a perder los huevos de perdiz que tengo, y sino, lo entendere ya que tu has tenido que trabajartelo y no tienes por que dar hecho el trabajo a nadie, de todas formas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 21, 2012)

bueno primeramente supongo que tienes algun conocimiento en electronica  y segundo  tienes que tener un grabador para microcontrolador  de microchip luego   conseguir el sensor sht 11 el  diagrama  esta la informacion esta en checo si  te fijas bien esta el el principio de este foro del sr carmant 
http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/ 
ahy esta el diagrama  y el codigo hexadecimal para que grabes el microcontrolador ahi esta todo la lista de componentes  el pbc mejor dicho el circuito impreso creo esta en eagle no te puedo enviar el pbc  porque  lo tengo armado en una caja  si fuera mi foro te ayudaria mas  pero  no es mio  es como entrar en otra casa  sin  autorisacion me entiendes espero te sirva la info ojo es con fines educativos


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola markitosb

conocimientos de electronica, algo poquito pues se, se hacer sin problemas la placa de circuito impreso, soldar bastante bien, tengo el programador de pic y ahora ya tengo el diseño de la placa para hacer y el listado de componentes lo tengo controlado, lo que no tengo es el diseño de la placa para los reles ni el listado de componentes y no lo veo en esa pagina, si tu o alguien tiene el diseño o me hecha una mano con la placa de reles y conexiones pues sería de gran ayuda.

Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## carmant (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola, perdonad por la tardanza pero he estado un poco liado y no he entrado por aqui desde hacia tiempo, he preparado esto lo antes que he podido a ver sirve para el fin que pretendes.

Revisalo con el esquema en la pagina del autor: http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/ podría haberme equivocado en alguna conexión.

El diseño está hecho con PCBWIZARD 3,50 , buscatelo si nó lo tienes para imprimir el pcb.

Markitosb en cuanto pueda te arreglaré lo de ºC, recuerdamelo en unos dias si no lo he subido.

Éste diseño no lo he probado te lo he diseñado rapidamente porque te urgia bastante pero si hay algun error será facil de corregir sobre la marcha, si no te va cogete el esquema e intenta repasar las conexiones prueba en principio con el fichero hex de la pagina del autor y cuando te funcione en este hilo tienes el fichero traducido al español.

Ponle un oscilador externo para probar.

Espero que te sirva.

Suerte.


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 24, 2012)

Vale,

Lo hago, lo pruebo y te cuento como va.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 25, 2012)

hola  sr carmant una pequeña  consulta  yo estoy utilisando  focos  de 40  watts para la incuvadora no se si  es recomendable utilisar  focos o el  calentador  que  muetras  en las  fotos  trate  de encontrarlos  lo conprastes  o lo hisistes ud  grasias por su respuesta


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola markitosb,

aunque la consulta no es para mi....

Yo creo que lo mas recomendable es utilizar el sistema de Carmant, o una resistencia de silicona de las que se usan para terrarios, colocandola de forma que el/los veniladores hagan pasar el aire por la resistencia, explico, el ventilador se coloca de forma que succione el aire pasando atraves de la resistencia, este mismo sistema funciona con focos los pones debajo del ventilador y este succiona el aire que al pasar atraves de los focos se calienta choca en la parte alta de la incubadora y baja por los laterales haciendo que la temperatura y humedad sean homogeneas en toda la incubadora, yo tengo una con el sistema de los focos y tengo muy buenos resultados puesto que la temperatura y humedad son muy homogeneos, tengo dos ventiladores grandes de fuentes de pc succionando hacia arriba y bajo estos tengo 4 focos de 40w, yo los tengo pintados de rojo para que no brillen tanto y sea menos molesto.

Saludos


----------



## markitosb (Abr 25, 2012)

muchas  grasias por  la respuesta yo utilisaba  poniendo los ventiladores a los costados


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 25, 2012)

De nada, así mas o menos es como yo lo tengo, si te fijas he puesto un panel para proteger los huevos y el sensor de temperatura del calor directo de los focos.

Saludos


----------



## markitosb (Abr 25, 2012)

asi  se ve   mejor   grasias por la idea   y al cuanto por  ciento es el  resultado de tu incuvadora  y  ya armastes  tu controlador rtvg   yo  lo tengo  funcionando hase  5 dias  y funciona de mil


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola, 

aún no lo tengo armado ya que se me está complicando un poco conseguir el sensor a un precio razonable, pero solucioné son los huevos de perdiz ya que un amigo me dejo una pequeña para que no se me echaran a perder, la que tengo funcionando con el sistema de focos de momento el procentage es de un 90% de eclosiones, estoy muy contento con ella, en alguna ocasión he conseguido el 100%, normalmente si los huevos están gallados, no suelen fallar ninguno, digo de gallina, pato, oca, de perdiz ya no es tan fiable ya que la temperatura oscila de 0.5 a 1 ºC y estas son un poco mas delicadas de sacar. El termostato que tengo en esta está hecho con un ds1820 y va muy bien, y el volteo es automatico, todo el termostato y el volteo están controlados por pic, el diseño de la controladora y el programa del pic son de Anselmo Briceño.
Si tienes algún video del termo-higrometro funcionando me gustaría verlo.

Saludos


----------



## markitosb (Abr 26, 2012)

es  sensor  si es  dificil de conseguir  yo importe desde  china creo 23 dolares cada uno y demoro  2 semanas en llegar en cuanto al video   lo  filmo  y subo el   video  mas bien si puedes  puedes subir  el diagrama del ds 1820 si tiene volteo se ve  que es completo


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 26, 2012)

Con el permiso de Anselmo, subo el circuito en Proteus y el hex correspondiente para su funcionamiento, tambien lo tengo en Circuit Wizard, si lo prefieres dimelo y lo subo, quiero dejar claro que el es el autor de dicho circuito y del programa que maneja el pic y cualquier modificación sería bueno comunicarsela puesto que el circuito es suyo.

Un saludo y espero que te sirva, lo tengo con el pic 16F870 que es el que subo y para el 16F873A, que subiré si lo necesitas.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 27, 2012)

hola jaiteiro

justo tengo  2 integrados pic 16f870  el rato que tinenes tiempo lo subes en Circuit Wizard amigo  si quieres probar si armastes bien el termostato rtvg  que esta 
en el foro puedes probarlo sin el sensor  te  muestra  en la pantalla  sensor  ausente  si te muestra esto  quiere desir  que ya esta funcionando solo te hari falta el sensor  y como medias la humedad   o solo calculabas  con el rtvg  si te muestra pero para  mantener el 60% es un poco dificil probe disminullendo el nivel de agua pero  se mantine en 65 a 70 %  de humedad  pero hasta  este momento todo bien la incuvacion  esta controlando bien  antes  usaba uno  analogo  con termistor  pero de los 30 que ponia ala incuvadora solo salia 23 a 24 y el resto  se moria   bueno espero no molestarlo por  los  comentarios


----------



## jaiteiro (Abr 27, 2012)

Aqui tienes el archivo en wizard, el programa del pic tiene un pequeño fallito, que yo no se como solucionar y Anselmo no tiene demasiado tiempo, lo digo por si alguien del foro que controle de programar pic lo quiere/puede solucionar, y es que la temperatura la muestra mal en pantalla, es decir, marca por ejemplo 37 ºC y en lugar de ir a 37,5 y luego a 38 etc, muestra 37ºC luego 38,5 y 38 - 39,5 - 39...., no se si me explico, y esto es un poco coñazo a la hora funcionar la resistencia, foco, o lo que tengas en la incubadora, ademas lo ideal sería que el salto fuese de 0,1 ºC y no de 0,5ºC. Bien, pues eso, que si alguien se anima a arreglarlo me haría un gran favor, lo haría yo mismo pero no tengo ni idea de programar pic.

Saludos.



Ah por cierto markitosb

para disminuir el % de humedad no sirve disminuir el nivel del agua ya que esto no afecta a la humedad relativa que tengas en la incubadora, lo que tienes que disminuir es la superficie, explico, si tienes un recipiente con agua de 90 cm3 de superficie, lo que tienes que hacer es cubrir una parte para reducir la superficie a 70 cm3 por ejemplo, y así al disminuir la superficie de evaporación tembien se verá reducido el % de humedad, tambien ayuda a bajar un poquito la humedad abrir un poquito los agujeros de ventilación de la incubadora.
Y si te salen bien 24 de 30 huevos, eso es un muy buen porcentaje, es un 80% de eclosiones lo cual esta muy bien y dentro de lo que consiguen las incubadoras comerciales.


----------



## markitosb (Abr 28, 2012)

hola  amigo ahy te subo el vide del funcionamiento  no lo puedo subir en el foro por que solo permiten 4 mb 
 ahy el link 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ecd41d4a7c7b3538#cid=ECD41D4A7C7B3538&id=ECD41D4A7C7B3538!116


----------



## carmant (May 6, 2012)

Bueno veo que hay actividad aquí.
Nó se porqué no me avisa que hay nuevos post.
Aquí teneis un video de mi termostato higrometro.


----------



## jaiteiro (May 6, 2012)

Hola Carmant,

Supongo que este Termohigrometro lo comercializas, es que tiene un acabado que es la **tia, imagino que está basado en el que está aquí http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/,  pero por curiosidad el sensor es el sht11 o es otro, ahora mismo estoy mal economicamente " y quien no en estos tiempos??", pero sería la leche tener esa belleza controlando una de mis incubadoras, yo ahora mismo estoy usando el que he colgado para markitosb con bastantes buenos resultados pero aspiro a que el termohigrometro que estoy haciendo con lo que has colgado tu anteriormente se parezca lo máximo al tuyo.
Es que estoy entrando en el mundo de las perdices y estas son mucho más sensibles a cambios de temperatura o humedad que otras especies, de momento no estoy muy contento con los resultados que estoy teniendo con esta especie, haber cuando termine la incubadora nueva y consiga todos los componentes para la placa "€", mejora la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## carmant (May 7, 2012)

Efectivamente está basado en el checo que tambien funciona de maravilla, el mio está bastante mas simplificado y especifico para aves, el otro tambien sirve para reptiles.
la sonda es la misma SHT11 de sensirión.


----------



## jwladi (May 8, 2012)

Hola, por curiosidad, ¿cómo hacéis el volteo de los huevos? Ya he visto que con un motor paso a paso, me refiero a que los huevos están sujetos y hacen un giro de 180º en vertical? ¿Cómo sujetáis los huevos? Siempre he tenido ganas de hacerme una incubadora, quizá algún día


----------



## carmant (May 8, 2012)

Aqui con motor de microhondas normalito eso si, con electronica.


************************************************** **********

*Como no respeto las normas me editaron el mensaje *

Normas de Participación 

*2.1* No se permite la publicación de productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, compra/venta, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

************************************************** **********


----------



## jwladi (May 8, 2012)

Ahora lo entiendo. O los inclinas o los haces rodar con una biela. Siempre he pensado en darles la vuelta del todo, por eso no conseguía ver el sistema.

Tu página me ha parecido impresionante. Te lo tienes super currado, enhorabuena!!


----------



## carmant (May 8, 2012)

markitosb dijo:


> Hola amigo ahí te subo el video del funcionamiento , no lo puedo subir en el foro por que solo permiten 4 mb , ahí el link
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ecd41d4a7c7b3538#cid=ECD41D4A7C7B3538&id=ECD41D4A7C7B3538%21116


 
Felicitaciones, ya veras como te va bien y en cuanto tega un poco de tiempo intentaré arreglaté lo de los ºC que no te lo indica bien, decirte que tienes que tener la precaución de que cuando entres en programación debes fijarte que no esté calentando porque mientras se está dentro el programa se para en la ejecución que esté en momento que se entra para ajustar algo y podria ser que se te olvide salir, imaginate que se te queda en programación y calentando, a mi me pasó y los huevos quedaron mas que cocidos.


----------



## jaiteiro (May 8, 2012)

Hola

sigo con el problema de los grados con la controladora que tengo, funciona con un ds1820 aunque tambien tengo un 18b20, el problema que tengo es que la temperatura que muestra en pantalla va 0.5 en 0.5 y ademas supongo que tiene algun error en el programa ya que en lugar de ir ejemplo: 37 - 37,5 - 38 - 38,5 - 39 - etc hace lo siguiente 37 - 38,5 - 38 - 39,5 - 39 - 40,5 - etc, con lo que si configuro la temperatura para que esté a 37 de minima y 38 de máxima, pues como salta de 37 a 38,5 y baja de 38,5 a 37 pues esta continuamente altando el relé on/off mas de lo que debería, lo que quiero es que si alguien sabe/quiere/puede hacer que muestre la temperatura de 0,1 en 0,1 y que la temperatura vaya subiendo y bajando ordenada pues me haría un gran favor, el diseño es de Anselmo Briceño y solo me ha pasado el Hex, y ademas yo de programar pic ni J adjunto el nuevamente el archibo de Proteus y el hex que tengo. Gracias


----------



## carmant (May 9, 2012)

Amigo eso no tiene apaño pues sin el codigo fuente no se pueden hacer modificaciones en el programa, Tendrias que solicitar la ayuda al autor.



jaiteiro dijo:


> Hola
> 
> sigo con el problema de los grados con la controladora que tengo, funciona con un ds1820 aunque tambien tengo un 18b20, el problema que tengo es que la temperatura que muestra en pantalla va 0.5 en 0.5 y ademas supongo que tiene algun error en el programa ya que en lugar de ir ejemplo: 37 - 37,5 - 38 - 38,5 - 39 - etc hace lo siguiente 37 - 38,5 - 38 - 39,5 - 39 - 40,5 - etc, con lo que si configuro la temperatura para que esté a 37 de minima y 38 de máxima, pues como salta de 37 a 38,5 y baja de 38,5 a 37 pues esta continuamente altando el relé on/off mas de lo que debería, lo que quiero es que si alguien sabe/quiere/puede hacer que muestre la temperatura de 0,1 en 0,1 y que la temperatura vaya subiendo y bajando ordenada pues me haría un gran favor, el diseño es de Anselmo Briceño y solo me ha pasado el Hex, y ademas yo de programar pic ni J adjunto el nuevamente el archibo de Proteus y el hex que tengo. Gracias


----------



## jaiteiro (May 12, 2012)

Ola, 
Ya tango el codigo fuente, pero para mi esta en chini mandarin, si quereis ayudar a cambiar lo que necesito ahi va.
Gracias.

Se me había olvidado adjuntar el archivo.


----------



## carmant (May 15, 2012)

El motor es uno standar de microhondas similar a este
http://www.altiplast.com/seccion/517
el paro se produce por corte de haz de infrarrojos como final de carrrera por eso el giro ferfecto de 90º.




			
				markitosb dijo:
			
		

> grasias por  el consejo señor carmant  hasta  de  momento va bien el funcionamiento del controlador
> cuando puedes me lo  arreglas  lo de los ºC
> 
> 
> ...





De que voltaje son y a cuanto los alimentas?, si estan bien alimentados no tienen porqué fallar.
y que es lo que se te rrompe???
A ver lo de que se te quemen los relés no es por que esten mas o menos tiempo parados es por la carga que le estas poniendo, aunque te parezca pequeña seguramente es inductiva y produce una chispa en el contacto eso es lo que lo quema.
Tendias que corregirlo segun la imagen.
Observa la carga que aguantan segun el fabricante, 
Nunca los uses al maximo dejale de sobra.
Y con respecto al termostato, No crees que el de la pagina checa te solucionaría el problema?
temperatura, humedad y volteo, lo tiene todo?
ya está traducido el texto y se entiende bastante bien.



Posdata: no usar esta opción con motores de muy bajo consumo, pues estarian fincionando siempre a traves del condensador y la resistencia independientemente del estado del relé.




			
				carmant dijo:
			
		

> El motor es uno standar de microhondas similar a este
> http://www.altiplast.com/seccion/517
> el paro se produce por corte de haz de infrarrojos como final de carrrera por eso el giro ferfecto de 90º.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaiteiro (May 15, 2012)

carmant dijo:


> De que voltaje son y a cuanto los alimentas?, si estan bien alimentados no tienen porqué fallar.
> y que es lo que se te rrompe???
> A ver lo de que se te quemen los relés no es por que esten mas o menos tiempo parados es por la carga que le estas poniendo, aunque te parezca pequeña seguramente es inductiva y produce una chispa en el contacto eso es lo que lo quema.
> Tendias que corregirlo segun la imagen.
> ...




Hola, 
Los rele soportan poca carga son de 12v y los alimento con una fuente de pc, y encienden unas bombillas que suman 160w lo no es mucho, con respecto al checo ya lo estoy haciendo, y esperando por el sgh11 que no es facil de conseguir por un precio razonable, de todas formas no quiero abandonar este ya que controla tanto la temperatura como el volteo, solo que me gustaria arreglar el tema que ya he comentado de que cuando hace las mediciones de temperatura lo hace de 0,5 en 0,5 y estaria mejor que incrementara de 0,1 en 0,1 si fuese posible, ademas tanto en la realidad como en la simulacion de proteus cuando el ds1820 marca 36,5 en pantalla se ve 36 si subes a 37 el 1820 en pantalla marca 37,5 por lo que entiendo que esta algo mal en el programa y si tiene solucion pues lo seguiria usando en esa incubadora, el que tu me dices lo quiero usar en la nueva que estoy terminando a raiz del descubrimiento de este termostato checo, ademas con la nueva incubadora voy a intentar sacar avestruces que ya seria la leche si salen en una incubadora casera ya que estas, al contrario de la mayoria de las especies que ponemos en nuestras incubadoras necesitan menos % de humedad, obsea que hay que bajarla en lugar de subirla puesto que no debe subir de 25% ni bajar del 20% ya veremos si sale. Y el que tengo a ver si tiene arreglo lo del programa.

Saludos.

Porcierto, aunque este hilo habla de termostato proporcional, tamto el checo como el que tu has hecho son on/off, no?.


----------



## carmant (May 16, 2012)

Estos termostatos son ON/OFF.
Al decir, (la mayoria de las especies que ponemos en nuestras incubadoras), te dedicas a incubar pollos profesionalmente? 

Me da no se que que esteis con problemas porque a Mi me ha pasado y se el agobio que es y para intentar evitarlo Os voy a colgar aquí Mi proyecto con la simulación y el hex listo para cargar en el pic con la condición de que sea para uso personal eso si, tendreis que confecionaros vosotros el pcb.
Tambien Os advierto de que aunque ya se ha probado con varias unidades y funciona bien, aun podría quedar algo que deparar y agradeceria me lo hicierais saber.

Decidme que si os perece bien y en cuanto tenga tiempo lo cuelgo.


----------



## jaiteiro (May 16, 2012)

carmant dijo:


> Me da no se que que esteis con problemas porque a Mi me ha pasado y se el agobio que es y para intentar evitarlo Os voy a colgar aquí Mi proyecto con la simulación y el hex listo para cargar en el pic con la condición de que sea para uso personal eso si, tendreis que confecionaros vosotros el pcb.
> Tambien Os advierto de que aunque ya se ha probado con varias unidades y funciona bien, aun podría quedar algo que deparar y agradeceria me lo hicierais saber.
> Decidme que si os perece bien y en cuanto tenga tiempo lo cuelgo.



Hola carmant,

Algun problemilla si que hay, si, no para sacar gallinas, ya que estas soportan casi de todo, pero para las perdices..., se complica un pelin mas el tema, ahi si que tengo un poquito mas de problema con este termostato que me hace esas cosas raras con la temperatura, le he pedido ayuda al autor "Anselmo Briceño" pero esta muy liado ultimamente, ademas ya me ha ayudado bastante con el termostato y pasandome el asm, es un tio fantastico.

En principio esto empezo como una aficcion, pero se está convirtiendo en algo mas, (ya es casi una droga) yo crio galiña de Mos y galiña Piñeira, autoctonas de Galicia, la de Mos ya reconocida y la Piñeira peleando para que lo hagan, he de decir que la piñeira es una gallina muy bonita y una buena productora de huevos ademas de una carne excelente tipo caza, por si quereis saber mas www.avimos.org y www.agalpi.org, tambien tengo perdiz aunque con mas problemas, faisan comun, patos mudos, ocas, a ver si consigo uno de estos dias huevos de pato mandarin, y tan pronto como tenga lista la ultima incubadora voy a intentarlo con avestruz, estas ultimas me dan panico ya que es dificilisimo sacarlas.

Sigo interesado en arreglar el problema de programación del termostato que tengo, asi que si alguien se anima...,es un buen termostato salbando ese fallito en la conversion de temperatura.

Con respecto a tu termostato pues que decirte, que sería la releche poder hacerlo, ya que con el tendria un control practicamente total de la incubadora y con una muy buena precisión, que es lo que necesito para la nueva incubadora, bueno creo que nada mas, solo que si alguien necesita ayuda para hacer su incubadora con respecto a la parte mecanica o construccion, pues no tengo problema en ayudar, la electronica y la programación ya queda claro que no es lo mio .

Saludos.


----------



## carmant (May 17, 2012)

Bueno aquí teneis todo lo necesario para que intenteis confeccionarlo, espero que hagais buena practica de Él.
No me pidais el fichero fuente porque esto está en fase de pruebas para su comercialización y no puedo facilitarlo, tambien por eso he colocado un aviso al arrancar. el lenguaje tampoco está en assembler así que no será posible modificar nada de nada sin el fuente.
Por alguna parte se dice que !quien dá lo que tiene no está obligado a dar más! y hasta quí puedo dar.
Si podeis preguntar y en lo que pueda Os ayudaré.
Venga, Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## markitosb (May 17, 2012)

sobre la carga inductiva  que  quema el relay no entendi muy  bien sr.  carmant  ahy le dejo un diagrama si hise  bien la conexion


----------



## carmant (May 17, 2012)

Así es correcto.






markitosb dijo:


> sobre la carga inductiva  que  quema el relay no entendi muy  bien sr.  carmant  ahy le dejo un diagrama si hise  bien la conexion


----------



## jaiteiro (May 17, 2012)

carmant dijo:


> Bueno aquí teneis todo lo necesario para que intenteis confeccionarlo, espero que hagais buena practica de Él.
> No me pidais el fichero fuente porque esto está en fase de pruebas para su comercialización y no puedo facilitarlo, tambien por eso he colocado un aviso al arrancar. el lenguaje tampoco está en assembler así que no será posible modificar nada de nada sin el fuente.
> Por alguna parte se dice que !quien dá lo que tiene no está obligado a dar más! y hasta quí puedo dar.
> Si podeis preguntar y en lo que pueda Os ayudaré.
> Venga, Suerte con el proyecto.



Hola carmant,

Muchisisimas gracias, te garantizo que voy a hacer muy buena practica de el, voy a incubar pollos, mejor que eso que es para lo que lo diseñaste.....

Puedes estar seguro de que yo aparte de alguna duda no voy a pedirte nada mas, que mas se te puede pedir!!, nos das el trabajo hecho, si necesitas algo en lo que yo pueda ayudarte o alguna raza de pluma que yo te pueda conseguir, no tienes mas que decirlo y consideralo hecho.

Una vez mas muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## markitosb (Jun 25, 2012)

Muy bueno su proyecto Sr Carmant , quedamos profundamente agradecidos por su apoyo incondicional , mis respetos   


 Una pregunta ¿ que valor tendra el cristal quartz para el PIC16F886 ?

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## carmant (Jun 25, 2012)

No necesita cristal, se está utilizando oscilador interno.


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 23, 2012)

Es verdad, una histéresis de 0,01 ºC no creo que te sirva para la termocupla, es un valor muy pequeño. Sino, otra alternativa es utilizar un dimmer que entregue menos potencia a la resistencia para que no caliente tan rápido a la temperatura que querés usar. Para valores tan precisos necesitás otra termocupla, aire forzado para que el gradiente de temperatura interna sea lo más bajo posible.
Yo me he armado algo similar, una estufa de cultivo con un viejo microondas pero el termostato era comprado, solo le puse el dimmer.


----------



## ivonneflor (Jul 25, 2012)

hola, yo quisiera hacer una incubadora pero sin usar termostato, creo que lo puedo hacer con amplificadores operacionales, pero no tengo mucha idea de esto, podrian ayudarme? gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2012)

Amigo ivonneflor, como intentas controlar la temp. si no utilizas termostato?


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 25, 2012)

Podés usar una resistencia a diferentes potencias pero es muy dependiente de tu incubadora, su aislación, el contenido y el medio ambiente.


----------



## markitosb (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola , puedes usar esto que usa un amplificador operacional lm358 , yo hice varias incubaciones y funciona al 80% y funciona bien.

Usar un termistor , esos que vienen en las placas de computadoras pentiun II o pentiun III.

Muy buena su incuvadora en linea Sr Carmant , para el volteo automatico estas usando motores de paso o son motores dc ? Pero genial.

Hola que tal Manuel , si deseas que te controle automaticamente todo puedes usar el controlador que puso el Sr. Carmant pero el sensor es un poco dificil de hallar ; de lo contrario puedes usar el analogo que solo controla la temperatura t. Tambien en la web hay algunos , el analogo es el que esta en la parte de arriba en formato pdf funciona bien  , yo lo probe y con buenos resultados el del Sr Carmant esta en la pagina 5 Termohigro.rar

Hola Sr. Carmat , que tal , una pequeña consulta , recien acabe de hacer el controlador de temperatura volteo y humedad que esta en la pagina , a falta del sensor es que no lo probe porque recien me llego , asi que lo probe el detalle es que la temperatura lee 2 grados mas que mi otro medidor de temperatura ya que usaba un termostato analogo anteriormente y otro detalle , lo tuve prendido medio dia probando y llego un momento en que se quedo congelado y no respondia ; lo desenchufe de la corriente , volvia a encenderlo y segui probando lo probe un dia y funciono con respecto a la lectura de temperatura 2 grados mas es normal gracias por su respuesta.

Ahhhh  Saludos


----------



## carmant (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola, para que el controlador tenga estabilidad  y no se bloquee tendrías que colocar unos filtros snubber a los contactos de los relés según el diagrama, con esto se evitan los posibles parásitos que generan y así no se bloqueará, con respecto a la diferencia de temperatura es posible que si haya alguna pues la sonda según el fabricante tiene una tolerancia de error de un 3 ó 4%, si lo vas a usar para incubadora colócala en la parte alta y midiendo con un termómetro preciso en las bandejas de los huevos deberías tenermenos temperatura.Espero que te funcione así, Saludos.











			
				markitosb dijo:
			
		

> hola sr. carmat que tal una pequeña consulta resien acabe de haser el controlador de temperatura volteo y humedad que esta en la pagina a falta del sensor es que no lo probe resien me llego el sensor asi que lo probe el detalle es que la temperatura lee 2 grados mas que mi otro medidor de temperaturahttp://articulo.mercadolibre.com.pe/MPE-405609948-mini-termometro-hidrometro-digital-humedad-relativa--_JM ya que usaba un termostato analogo anteriormente y otro detalle lo tube prendido medio dia probando y llego un momento en que se quedo congeldo no respondia lo desenchufe de la corriente y volvia a encenderlo y segui probando lo probe un dia y funciono con respecto ala lectura de temperatura 2 grados mas es normal grasias por su respuesta


----------



## Gartzen (Feb 4, 2014)

Que tal, controlo una incubadora con el termostato adjunto, este esta alimentado con un transformador de 110 a 12v , un puente de diodos y un capacitor y um LM7812 (Fuente típica) a 500 ma. 
El Problema es el siguiente, La incubadora la tengo conectada a un No Break (UPS) por CUALQUIER FALTA DE LUZ y al entrar Éste, el termostato se vuelve loco, El rele empieza a vibrar hasta que se quema (se pega). El LM 35 (termostato) lo tengo conectado a un voltimetro para leer la temperatura, este al entrar el UPS, tambien se vuelve loco y empieza a dar medidas aleatorias sin ningún sentido.
He probado con diferentes UPS y es lo mismo.
Me pueden ayudar, Cual es el problema? por que se vuelve loco el control de temp (termostato)
es completamente necesario que la incubadora este conectada a un sistema de respaldo, por eso requiero de su ayuda.





markitosb dijo:


> hola puedes usar esto que usa un amplificador operacional lm358 yo hise varias incuvaciones y funciona al 80% y funciona bien
> usar un termistor esos que vienen en las placas de computadoras pentiun II o pentiun III


 
Tengo ARMADO ESTE TERMOSTATO conectado a una incubadora y esta a su vez a un UPS, al irse el suministro y entrar el No-break (UPS), el termostato deja de funcionar, el rele empieza a vibrar hasta que se descompone (se queda pegado), y el LCD empieza a dar lecturas frecuentes y alocadas.
Ya probe poniendo un regulador despues del UPS y nada, a su vez probe con 3 UPS diferentes.
Que es lo que esta pasando? es importante que la incubadora este conectada a un sistema de respaldo por cuestiones obvias, por eso necesito ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## zonosfera (Jul 9, 2014)

creo que es muy tarde para responder pero a mi paso algo parecido... pero con otro tipo de circuito.. la solucion fue abrir el ups y tomar de alli la alimentacion para el circuito solamente, separando la alterna de la continua....


----------



## silver 08 (Sep 9, 2015)

proyecto en puerta para una incubadora casera utilizando un Pic 16f877A y lm35

Quiero pedirles me puedan explicar como la puedo programar para hacerla automática

quisiera poder agregarle un menú y botones para poder controlar la temperatura esto con el fin de escoger que tipo de temperatura desearíamos mantener como en el vídeo 






ejemplo acá este código su control es solo para esa temperatura 38° y 40° me gustaría poder seleccionar un rango diferente y no que sea fijo siempre esto con el fin de elegir o mantener diferentes tipos de temperatura y no mantener siempre esa misma temperatura 

IF VAL <=3800 THEN CALENTAR \'SI TEMPERATURA ES MENOR O IGUAL A 38.00 ° SE VA A CALENTAR
IF VAL >=4000 Then ENFRIAR \'SI TEMPERATURA ES MAYOR O IGULA A 40.00 ° SE VA A ENFRIAR


me gustaría agregarle un motor y activarlo cada 2 horas automáticamente para poder hacer el sistema de volteo de huevo

necesito su apoyo o sus comentarios me serian muy útiles. 
Saludos ...

```
\'--------------------------DEFINICIÓN DE REGISTROS PARA EL LCD
DEFINE OSC 4
DEFINE LCD_DREG PORTD \'UTILIZAR 4 BITS DEL PUERTO B PARA TX DE DATOS
DEFINE LCD_DBIT 4     \'DESDE EL BIT B.4 AL BIT B.7
DEFINE LCD_RSREG PORTD\'UTILIZAR EL REGISTRO  DE CONTROL/DATOS EN EL PUERTO D
DEFINE LCD_RSBIT 1    \'EN EL BIT B.1
DEFINE LCD_EREG PORTD \'UTILIZAR EL ENABLE EN EL PUERTO B
DEFINE LCD_EBIT 3     \'EN EL BIT B.2
define LCD_RWREG PORTD
DEFINE LCD_RWBIT 2
DEFINE LCD_LINES 2     \'Número de líneas del LCD
PAUSE 500              \' PAUSA DE INICIALIZACIÓN DEL LCD
;---------------------- PARÁMETROS DEL ADC
DEFINE ADC_BITS 12 ; NÚMERO DE BITS
DEFINE ADC_CLOCK 3 ; USAR CLOCK INTERNO DEL AD
DEFINE ADC_SAMPLEUS 50 ; TIEMPO DE MUESTREO EN 50US
;------------------------- VARIABLES
RES VAR WORD ; RESULTADO DE LA CONVERSIÓN
VAL VAR WORD   \'RESULTADO DE LA OPERACION MATEMATICA
VENTILADOR VAR PORTE.0
CALEFACTOR VAR PORTE.1
LED VAR PORTE.2
TEMP1 VAR byte ; TEMPERATURA C GRADOS VARIABLE
SI CON 1:NO CON 0    \'VARIABLE CONDICION DE BIT
B0 VAR BYTE :B1 VAR BYTE :A0 VAR BYTE :A1 VAR BYTE 
CANAL    var BYTE                             \'Nombre de la variable
LINEA    VAR BYTE                             \'Nombre de la variable
CONTADOR VAR BYTE                             \'Nombre de la variable
RESTO    VAR BYTE                             \'Nombre de la variable
MARCA1   VAR BIT 
\'-----------------------CONFIGURACION DE PUERTO
TRISA = %000011 ; RA0 (AN0) COMO ENTRADA  Y DEMAS COMO SALIDA
TRISE = %000
PORTE = $000
; -----------------------INICIAR CONVERSIÓN A/D
ADCON1 = %10000010;%10001110 ; ESTABLECER SOLO UN CANAL COMO ANALÓGICO
;------------------- VOLTAJE DE REFERENCIA ES VDD
ADCON0 = %11000001 ; RELOJ DEL A/D, SELECCIONA CANAL AN0
; --------------------INICIAR EL A/D
;GRABAR EN CGRAM DEL LCD

 
\'----------------------------------PANTALLA DE INICIO


\'MOSTRAR LETRA POR LETRA
LCDOUT $FE, 1,$10 \' LIMPIAR LCD     
FOR B0 = 0 TO 9            \'CUANTOS IGUITOS APARECERAN
  LOOKUP B0,["Incubadora"],B1
  LCDOUT $FE,$0C,B1
  PAUSE 100                 \'TIEMPO DE DELETREO DEL CURSOR
NEXT
PAUSE 300
LCDOUT $FE, $C0,$10 \'COLOCAR EL CURSOR EN LA SEG LÍNEA
FOR B0 = 0 TO 10
  LOOKUP B0,["Por Jose Antonio"],B1
  LCDOUT $FE,$0C,B1
  PAUSE 100
NEXT
PAUSE 300
LCDOUT 254,1 
\'-----------------------------------COMIENZA PROGRAMA
GRAF1:
LCDOUT 254,64, 0 ,16 ,16, 16 ,16 ,16 ,16 ,0   \'cgram posición 0 
LCDOUT 254,72, 0 ,24 ,24, 24 ,24 ,24 ,24 ,0   \'cgram posición 1
LCDOUT 254,80, 0 ,28 ,28, 28 ,28 ,28 ,28 ,0   \'cgram posición 2 
LCDOUT 254,88, 0 ,30 ,30, 30 ,30 ,30 ,30 ,0   \'cgram posición 3
LCDOUT 254,96, 0 ,31 ,31, 31 ,31 ,31 ,31 ,0   \'cgram posición 4

LCDOUT 254,104, 4,14,31,0,4,14,31             \'cgram posición 5
LCDOUT 254,112, 31,14,4,0,31,14,4             \'cgram posición 6 
LCDOUT 254,120, 4,6,7,4,4,31,14               \'cgram posición 7

PAUSE 300


INICIO
\'******************************************************************************* 

IF MARCA1 = 1 THEN                            \'Si es verdadero
LINEA = $2 : ADCIN 0, CANAL : MARCA1 = 0      \'1ºLinea LCD, muestra canal L
ELSE                                          \'Si no lo es
LINEA = $c0: ADCIN 1, CANAL : MARCA1 = 1      \'2ºLinea LCD, muestra canal R
ENDIF                              
\'******************************************************************************* 
RESTO = (CANAL // 5)                          \'Operación restó de la división
LCDOUT $FE,LINEA                              \'Inicia la escritura en el LCD
FOR CONTADOR = 1 TO (CANAL / 5)               \'Cuenta hacia delante
LCDOUT 4                                      \'Imprime cgram posición 4
NEXT CONTADOR                                 \'Regresa a CONTADOR
IF RESTO = 1 THEN LCDOUT 0                    \'Imprime cgram posición 0
IF RESTO = 2 THEN LCDOUT 1                    \'Imprime cgram posición 1
IF RESTO = 3 THEN LCDOUT 2                    \'Imprime cgram posición 2
IF RESTO = 4 THEN LCDOUT 3                    \'Imprime cgram posición 3
LCDOUT 20, 20, 20                             \'Borrado de 3 caracteres 

\'*******************************************************************************

 
  ADCIN 0, RES              ; LEER EL CANAL A0
  TEMP1 = 48828 * RES       ; 48828 ES VOLTAJE POR BIT 
  VAL = DIV32 1000          \' DIVIDIDO POR 1000 
  
  \'LCDOUT $FE,$C0,5,6,"TEMP",$10,DEC VAL DIG 3,DEC VAL DIG 2,".",DEC VAL DIG 1, DEC VAL DIG 0,0,"C " \'MOSTRAMOS EL VALOR EN LCD
  
 
  IF VAL <=3800 THEN CALENTAR  \'SI TEMPERATURA ES MENOR O IGUAL A 38.00 ° SE VA A CALENTAR
  IF VAL >=4000 Then ENFRIAR   \'SI TEMPERATURA ES MAYOR O IGULA A 40.00 ° SE VA A ENFRIAR
  \'---------------------SI NO CUMPLE LAS CONDICIONES ANTERIORES SIGUE A NORMAL
  LCDOUT $FE,$C0,7,"Temp:",$10,DEC VAL DIG 3,DEC VAL DIG 2,".",DEC VAL DIG 1, DEC VAL DIG 0,223,"C " :VENTILADOR=NO :CALEFACTOR=NO :LED=SI   
 
  GOTO INICIO  \'COMIENZA TODO
  CALENTAR
  CALEFACTOR=SI:LED=NO:VENTILADOR=NO : LCDOUT $FE,$C0,5,"Temp:",$10,DEC VAL DIG 3,DEC VAL DIG 2,".",DEC VAL DIG 1, DEC VAL DIG 0,223,"C " 
  GOTO INICIO  \'REGRESA A INICIO
  ENFRIAR
  VENTILADOR=SI:LED=NO:CALEFACTOR=NO  :LCDOUT $FE,$C0,6,"Temp:",$10,DEC VAL DIG 3,DEC VAL DIG 2,".",DEC VAL DIG 1, DEC VAL DIG 0,223,"C " 

GOTO INICIO     \' COMIENZA INICIO


END
```


----------



## tercules (Sep 9, 2015)

Excelentes aportes que ponen yo también hice alguna modificaciones de algunas incubadoras.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy63leVgCNE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## albert ku (Feb 22, 2018)

Hola se que no ha habido comentarios en un buen rato pero aun así comentaré con mucho esfuerzo hice el  termostato  con control de humedad y volteador de carmant lo más difícil fue conseguir el sensor sht y todo funciona muy bien después de varias pruebas usando un termómetro comercial y ajustando su termostato a 38.3  a esa temperatura el termómetro comercial me da los 37.7 la incubadora donde lo coloque funciona de maravilla antes a duras penas me nacían pollos y con el termostato de carmant ahora me an nacido codornices, patos, gallinas guineas, y hasta pavorreales de verdad funciona muy bien el único inconveniente y se lo comentó a carmant es que al encenderlo se mantiene activado siempre la salida del volteador hasta que se presiona el botón del volteo y no sería problema si donde vivo no hubiera cortes momentáneo de energía eléctrica  (no más de 5 minutos) de una a tres veces al día el problema es que si pasa de madrugada y hay un corte momentáneo el volteador gira hacia uno y otro lado sin parar hasta que presionó el botón pero fuera de eso funciona muy bien de verdad agradezco a carmant el haber compartido su termostato muchas gracias carmant y le comentó sr. carmant motivado por su termostato y por lo difícil que es donde vivo conseguir el sensor sht batalle por mucho tiempo sin saber nada de programación y sólo un poco de electrónica pero hice mi propio termostato pero usando el sensor dsb18b20 y un sensor de humedad resistivo y programando en pic basic lo estoy usando para la nacedora y funciona bien lo compartiria pero a  causa de los cortes de energia se dañó mi computadora y se perdieron mis archivos y no he podido comprar una tarjeta madre nueva en fin ya me alargue pero eso es todo y de nuevo mil gracias carmant por compartir


----------



## carmant (Mar 4, 2018)

Que es lo que está mal para que retiren el post.?????
No lo entiendo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

@albert ku, si hay cortes lo que necesitas es una UPS, con eso evitaras perder tu trabajo y preservaras tu PC.



carmant dijo:


> Que es lo que está mal para que retiren el post.?????
> No lo entiendo.


Donde lees eso, no logre verlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2018)

carmant dijo:


> Que es lo que está mal para que retiren el post.?????
> No lo entiendo.


¿ Que cosa es lo que notas que está faltando ?


----------

